# Slick Jiu jitsu demo



## Marvin (Feb 19, 2007)

These guys are very smooth.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 19, 2007)

They are smooth and relaxed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  That is what makes it work!


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 19, 2007)

Very smooth indeed


----------



## Haze (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice !

Nothing like what I got with my limited knowledge of the art.


----------

